# White Homers with Red eye cere...



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Two of my white homers has Red eye ceres,do any of you guys keep, white homers with red eye ceres,if so what was the color of the eye cere of youngsters,which you raised from such birds .Is it a dominant or a recessive trait ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Is it a dominant or a recessive trait ?


up for this question, I'm also curious.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes all my white homers have red eyes


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

epul said:


> Yes all my white homers have red eyes


Can you please share the pictures of your white homers,also a closeup picture of its head


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have seen the red eye ceres on white birds only in pictures, most seem like they are not here in the US but overseas. I was wondering about it myself, mine have the regular flesh color ceres. I think I may have read that the cere can get brighter or darker during the major mating times from blood flow.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I have had a few But most were light cored eye ceres. You can breed them that way or breed to a light colored bird to breed the red out. It is more or less the breeding just as some colored race birds have red also.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*White homers*

Hello. Are these racing birds? I have had all white non racing stray pigeons with red ring aroung the eyes. Just like kings. I am not used to this red color so I do not have them anymore. I bet it is dominant because the NY flights all seem to have it. Thanks.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

*White racer*

Ok just got off work got one white racer out of the loft all of them have colored eyes in racers the only color I breed are white


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

epul said:


> Ok just got off work got one white racer out of the loft all of them have colored eyes in racers the only color I breed are white


Hi,i was saying about the color of the "Eye Cere" not the Eye color.Eye cere means the thick skin around the eyes seen in homer breeds,similar to the wattle on the nose


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

re lee said:


> I have had a few But most were light cored eye ceres. You can breed them that way or breed to a light colored bird to breed the red out. It is more or less the breeding just as some colored race birds have red also.


Please share pictures of your white homers,if possible..it will be a pleasure to see them


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I have seen the red eye ceres on white birds only in pictures, most seem like they are not here in the US but overseas. I was wondering about it myself, mine have the regular flesh color ceres. I think I may have read that the cere can get brighter or darker during the major mating times from blood flow.


Do u race them or you train them for wedding releases ?...I just now saw your whites in your album,they look fabulous,do please take more pictures of them..i just love white homers


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Boney....
Pls post a close up picture of ur homer's cere and claws. My homers who had small claws always took less time than others. My that homer breed was smaller in size with short and fat legs with smaller claws. They also had red eyes with yellowish-orange big ceres. Unfortunately I lost them all(11 home bred from a single pair) to PMV in 2009. Or I'm holding a myth
Do u race ur birds if yes then pls tell what is the maximum distance from which ur homers returned home and in how much time? What is their average if u calculated?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

brocky bieber said:


> Hi Boney....
> Pls post a close up picture of ur homer's cere and claws. My homers who had small claws always took less time than others. My that homer breed was smaller in size with short and fat legs with smaller claws. They also had red eyes with yellowish-orange big ceres. Unfortunately I lost them all(11 home bred from a single pair) to PMV in 2009. Or I'm holding a myth
> Do u race ur birds if yes then pls tell what is the maximum distance from which ur homers returned home and in how much time? What is their average if u calculated?


Sure,i will.No, i don't race them,infact nobody races homers in Kerala,there is no racing club/racing events.Racing homer is a rare breed here.Even normal blue bar/blue check Homers are not very common here,Whites and blacks are very rare .Only a handful of fanciers keep them in Kerala and guys who keep them don't fly them,they just use it as fosters for their fancy breeds.In my place,its the hub of fancy breeds,all the world famous fancy breeds are kept by fanciers here,so the interest in performing breeds like Homers,High fliers etc are very less here.As far as white homers are concerned i have only tossed them upto a maximum of 20 kms so far,regarding the timing,they came before i reached home.Personally,i will be happy with a flock of white homers who can make it back from 50 kms,there is no point in going further for me as its just a hobby and there is nobody here to compete with


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Ok...thats cool for speed. Training tosses of homers are really hectic, pack them,take them and let them go.
In my region nobody cares for fancy pigeons. Fancier keep mainly high flyers and homers. And in summers(now) various clubs hold competitions and races every sunday. I tried a lot but I didn't get any good bloodline of racing homers. Homers are plenty but "racing" homers r not. And fanciers who hav good bloodline they don't sell so that no else could pose as a strong competitor
Waiting for ur homer pics


----------

